# Ipod + gapless (sans blanc) ?



## nicomax34 (1 Avril 2015)

Salutatous,

Je possède une micro-chaîne Denon Ceol N5 qui comporte un dock pour Ipod.

Mais avant tout achat d'un Ipod, je voudrais savoir si ceux-ci permettent la lecture en mode Gapless, c'est-à-dire sans blanc entre chaque piste (un fondu enchaîné quoi) ?

Merci de vos retours...


----------



## nicomax34 (2 Avril 2015)

nicomax34 a dit:


> Salutatous,
> 
> Je possède une micro-chaîne Denon Ceol N5 qui comporte un dock pour Ipod.
> 
> ...



En fait ma demande concerne plutôt le crossfading (enchaînement en fondu).
Donc pouvez-vous m'indiquer quel type d'Ipod possède cette fonction ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## nicomax34 (4 Avril 2015)

nicomax34 a dit:


> En fait ma demande concerne plutôt le crossfading (enchaînement en fondu).
> Donc pouvez-vous m'indiquer quel type d'Ipod possède cette fonction ?
> Merci d'avance



Bon je me répond à moi-même :
je suis allé dans un Apple Center et j'ai pu tester un ipod Nano 4g 16go et il est bien capable de lire les pistes en fondu enchaîné 
Il y a la fonction à activer ou non dans "Réglages"

Pour l'anecdote j'avais deux vendeurs sur le dos et aucun n'a pu me renseigner sur ma demande !!! J'ai donc dû trouver tout seul ! Un comble dans un Apple Center !

J'ai une question pour les possesseurs d'ipod Nano 4g :
Le format des musique acheté sur ituneStore étant protégé, je les couverti systématiquement en mp3.
Est-ce-que si je place ces mp3 sur ce lecteur ils seront quand même lu en fondu enchaîné ?


----------



## Vanton (5 Avril 2015)

Un iPod nano 4g... ? Il date de 2008 le 4g, c'est le nano chromatique, dont coulait de la peinture dans la pub.

Je pense que tu parles du modèle actuel ? C'est le 7g.

Pour la conversion c'est un peu dommage... Tu perds en qualité en les réencodant tes morceaux. Et ils ne sont plus protégés depuis un bon moment sur l'iTunes Store. Depuis début 2009. Donc je pense que tu perds du temps et de la qualité pour rien...


----------



## nicomax34 (5 Avril 2015)

Bonsoir Vanton,

Effectivement tu as raison, dans un AppleCenter ça doit être forcément le dernier modèle que j'ai testé soit le 7g.

Merci pour l'info, je ne savais pas qu'Apple ne protégeait plus ces morceaux !

C''est vrai que ça fait longtemps que j'achète mes zics sur l'ITunes Store (bien avant 2009) et à cette époque c'était protégé... donc je ne pouvais pas les écouter sur un lecteur autre qu'Apple si je ne les convertissais pas en mp3 (j'utilisais et j'utilise toujours un SanDisk sous RockBox pour obtenir la lecture en crossfading).

Mais comme maintenant certains Ipod font du crossfading et que je viens d'acquérir une micro-chaîne Denon Ceol N5 qui possède un dock pour lecteurs Apple et bien je vais certainement franchir le pas et m'offrir un ipod d'occasion pas trop cher : un Nano 4g par exemple.

Peux-tu juste me confirmer que l'ipod Nano 4g propose bien la lecture avec crossfading (comme pour le nano 7g) ?


----------



## Vanton (5 Avril 2015)

Faudrait que je regarde... 

J'en ai un chez moi. Me manque que le 5 à vrai dire. Je ne me suis jamais intéressé à cette fonction avant, je ne connais pas de tête les modèles qui la permettent.


----------



## Vanton (16 Avril 2015)

Alors... Je t'oublie pas hein ! Mais j'étais absent de chez moi pendant un moment et je n'ai pas pu tester. 

Je viens d'en mettre deux à charger là, je te donnerai le résultat ce soir ou demain. J'ai pas assez de câbles pour en faire charger d'autres... [emoji57]

Mais c'est encourageant, ces deux là proposent ce que tu recherches.


----------



## nicomax34 (16 Avril 2015)

Merci de ne pas m'avoir oublié 
C'est cool s'ils proposent cette fonction.
J'attends donc tes tests (dès que tu peux bien sûr)


----------



## Vanton (17 Avril 2015)

Alors... J'ai regardé sur des nano uniquement. Sur les trois premiers modèles je ne trouve pas l'option. Mais sur le 4G et le 6G elle est bien présente :








Je n'ai pas le 5G pour tester mais les probabilités pour qu'il l'ait aussi sont très importantes. 

J'ai testé pour voir, et sur les deux ça lance la piste suivante à 8s de la fin de la chanson. Personnellement je déteste... :-D Mais si c'est bien cette fonction que tu cherches, alors tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire...  

Après si je devais te donner des conseils pour choisir entre les 4G, 5G, 6G et 7G... Le 7G est le seul à utiliser la nouvelle connectique lightning déjà, ce qui peut poser problème avec ta chaine. En revanche c'est le seul des quatre qui soit bluetooth... Personnellement j'aime beaucoup le 6G, avec sa pince derrière qui permet de le trimballer très facilement. En plus il est vraiment tout petit. Mais tu as l'air de vouloir en faire un usage principalement sédentaire... Par contre il a une interface tactile, plus facile à manipuler à la verticale que la roue des autres modèles peut-être ? 

En matière de prix, les 4G et 5G 8go se négocient assez facilement à moins de 50€ sur le bon coin. Compte un poil plus pour un 5G 16go. Le 6G est trouvable exceptionnellement dans ces prix là, parfois moins (j'ai trouvé mon 8go pour 25€...) mais les vendeurs en réclament souvent plus de base (assez fréquemment 80/90€). Je le trouve assez surcôté, d'autant qu'il n'est pas rare que la vitre soit fêlée ou que le bouton d'allumage et de veille soit inopérant (gros souci sur ce modèle, mais il s'allume tout seul lorsqu'on le branche). Et pour le dire franchement, je n'ai vraiment pas l'impression qu'ils se vendent à 90€... Ils restent en ligne des mois. Il est existe en 16go également, comme le 5G. Le 7G n'est dispo qu'en 16go lui. En état neuf, il tourne autour des 100€. On en croise parfois à 50/60€ mais c'est très rare et il vaut mieux ne pas trainer...


----------



## nicomax34 (17 Avril 2015)

Un grand merci Vanton pour tes conseils 
Maintenant ya plus ka passer à l'acte d'achat d'une version d'occasion en 16 go.
Bonne fin de journée


----------

